# Winch Question



## kreagerm (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Guys, I'm new to plowing, but this site seems very helpfull Thumbs Up

I was hoping I could please get your opinion on a problem I just ran into.

I have a newly installed Snowbear BB100 on my F250 and everything was working great then all of a sudden, when I hit the up button the plow would raise to full height and lock up the winch. The switch connected between the battery and the control module just keeps clicking, like it is trying to raise the plow further. Even if I turn the control switch on/off switch to off, it keeps wanting to raise the plow. So the only way to stop this is to unplug the connector from the winch to the main control box. Does it sound like the 35amp switch connected to the battery went up and is stuck in the open position? or could it be something else? Any help would be appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Matt


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Matt,

I'm not familiar with your electrical setup, but as I understand Snowbear is now using two SPDT relays inside a small plastic housing, with a simple rocker switch in the cab to control the plow. This is the same thing I converted my Snowbear to years ago, using a kit from Superwinch. 

The problem is, these little relays are borderline not up to the task. Fine for limited duty, but if you were to run the winch for, say, several minutes straight, or two-block the plow in the full up position, you'll melt one of the relays. 

You likely need a new relay or two; you might try to find something with a higher rating than what's currently inside your control box. 

One problem you may run into is that your relay box may be wired for 1/4" spade connections on your relays; but any decent 80 or 90 amp relay is going to have 3/8" spade connections on the main terminals. You'll need to get a few 3/8" spade connectors if this is the case, and solder them on. Better relays usually come with these 3/8" spades. 

Don't two-block your plow, or you'll risk melting another set of relays. 

One source of these better relays is Cole Hersee. I wanted to put a set of these in my setup, but it was going to take too long to get them, so I've just got a set of Chinese knock-off 80amp relays from FleaBay....

That clicking thing is your circuit breaker.


----------



## kreagerm (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the help. I went ahead and found the 2 relays you were speaking of. I'll follow your great advice and get 2 replacements that are up to the task. Thank you for all your help, I really appreciate it.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

Glad to help! Post a link of where you get the relays when you get them, if they have all 1/4" lugs, or if the main leads are 3/8", etc; it would help others down the road...


----------



## kreagerm (Dec 8, 2011)

I sure will Thumbs Up

Thanks again


----------



## kreagerm (Dec 8, 2011)

I fixed my problem with a new relay from GAMA. It's an 80 amp 14VDC and all connectors were the same size. These can be found all over the internet for about $9.

Best of luck to everyone this snow season Thumbs Up


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

Great news! Glad to hear it. Those GAMA relays are the same brand as I'm currently running in my setup. Not great, but better than what comes stock with these winch controller boxes. 

Oh, and most likely only one of your relays stuck, the other one is probably just fine. It's a good idea to change both for something better, but you might want to hang onto the good one, as an emergency spare. 

Michael


----------



## kreagerm (Dec 8, 2011)

delagem;1386339 said:


> Great news! Glad to hear it. Those GAMA relays are the same brand as I'm currently running in my setup. Not great, but better than what comes stock with these winch controller boxes.
> 
> Oh, and most likely only one of your relays stuck, the other one is probably just fine. It's a good idea to change both for something better, but you might want to hang onto the good one, as an emergency spare.
> 
> Michael


Great Advice. I went ahead and ordered 2 so I would have a backup, just in case this were to happen again. Thanks for all your help Michael, I greatly appreciate it.

Regards,
Matt


----------

